# Driver side window wont stay up Viper 5704



## solarys (Jun 4, 2013)

Help needed! When I arm my Viper 5704 (2KLincoln LS) , all the windows that are down roll up and the alarm is armed. Then my driver side window rolls half way down, about 10 sec later. 

If I use the drivers side window switch, the windows rolls, then immediately rolls half way down. In order for me to roll the driver side window up and stay up, is to press the windows switch twice. The second time the window goes up, it stays up. 

Any ideas on what is causing this? Any and all suggestions are welcomed. As always, thanks in advance.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

solarys said:


> Help needed! When I arm my Viper 5704 (2KLincoln LS) , all the windows that are down roll up and the alarm is armed. Then my driver side window rolls half way down, about 10 sec later.
> 
> If I use the drivers side window switch, the windows rolls, then immediately rolls half way down. In order for me to roll the driver side window up and stay up, is to press the windows switch twice. The second time the window goes up, it stays up.
> 
> Any ideas on what is causing this? Any and all suggestions are welcomed. As always, thanks in advance.


 Sounds like the options are not set right, or a secondary wire for the driver side? IF you did the install try a re set of the window control module. Viper has a built in temp sensor it may be venting the car cause of the sensor.

Also make sure the wires used from the control module, to the drivers side window are the correct ones as they did have a temp sensor venting option for the factory sun roofs, which may cause it to act as you r describing here.


----------

